# New score



## flyernut

I just received a belated Christmas present to myself this afternoon.It was American Flyer set #K5358W, the Challenger Steam Freight Train. The set consists of a large motor 336, 922,931,921,947,924,929, and a 930. All in very good condition.A step broke off on the tender during shipment, and it's missing a number board. No transformer or tracks, but the price was incredible.$175 bucks, plus $17.00 bucks shipping. I found this on this forum, under "for sale". It had quite a few viewers but no one bit. After talking to the gentleman, I bought it.. No complaints here!!!


----------



## llskis

flyernut said:


> I just received a belated Christmas present to myself this afternoon.It was American Flyer set #K5358W, the Challenger Steam Freight Train. The set consists of a large motor 336, 922,931,921,947,924,929, and a 930. All in very good condition.A step broke off on the tender during shipment, and it's missing a number board. No transformer or tracks, but the price was incredible.$175 bucks, plus $17.00 bucks shipping. I found this on this forum, under "for sale". It had quite a few viewers but no one bit. After talking to the gentleman, I bought it.. No complaints here!!!


Sound like a very good deal. By any chance did you get the original A/F box?? Larry


----------



## Strummer

Pictures....?

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Aflyer

FlyerNut,

I would say you got a great deal!!

Congratulations, I am on my way to go find the for sale page!!

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut

I've cleaned up 2 of the cars as they were dirty from shelf wear. The engine runs, sorta, and I'll be finishing the teardown tomorrow. I have the tender torn apart right now, and have fixed the broken step on the tender rear. It needs top fingers and a good cleaning. I pinned the rear step, and will finis it off with JB Weld for a great fix.I don't have any picture but if you go on the for sale part of the forum, look for American Flyer for sale, and that's the set.


----------



## flyernut

llskis said:


> Sound like a very good deal. By any chance did you get the original A/F box?? Larry


No boxes, but I have plenty of them here..


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Incredible buy -- I need to look at the "For Sale" page more often, drat!! I feel compfortable knowing it went to a good home.


----------



## flyernut

I've been fiddling with the tender today. New top fingers, polished the drum, polished the holes the drum pivots on, and did a general clean-up with a new wiring harness. I only have reverse so I'll have to check my wiring, but I need new bottom fingers also. I bent and broke the used set I put in, and now I need new ones. I have to pick them up tomorrow. Loco smokes like the dickens, but there are a few things that need to be addressed. The pul-mor tires have to be replaced, and I have 2 loose white insulators on the front set of wheels.. I have the pul-mor tires and rims in my parts supply, and a super-gluing of the insulators is all that's needed there. I refaced the armature, and did a clean-up on that. When I first tested the loco it didn't want to run all that good if at all. No biggy... When I pulled the motor plate off, one of the brush springs was collapsed, and couldn't possibly be adding to the performance. The brushes looked new, and I have new brush springs in stock. I pulled apart 2 of the boxcars, and did a soap clean-up on them. I pulled the sliders off as they were a little rusty, and plan to replace them. These are nice cars!! I love boxcars/reefers.


----------



## Aflyer

Flyernut,

I checked out the photo's in the for sale section, and have to agree great score! I too will spend a little more time shopping there.

Good luck with the clean up and restoration, I have a 293 that I am working on, very nice cosmetics but bad tender harness and dirty gummy inside that I had to clean up. It was an eBay score for $43.00, not quite the bargain you found, but a good deal.

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut

Aflyer said:


> Flyernut,
> 
> I checked out the photo's in the for sale section, and have to agree great score! I too will spend a little more time shopping there.
> 
> Good luck with the clean up and restoration, I have a 293 that I am working on, very nice cosmetics but bad tender harness and dirty gummy inside that I had to clean up. It was an eBay score for $43.00, not quite the bargain you found, but a good deal.
> 
> Aflyer


I have a 293 also. Nice little engine, in fact I have the entire set that goes with the 293. You made out all right fir $43 bucks. I almost didn't call the guy with the 336 set for sale. The ad was old and I figured someone got it.. That's what happens when my wife leaves me alone with the computer,lol..


----------



## Kwikster

Sounds like a really good score, flyernut. Since no one else has.....:ttiwwop:


Carl


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Sounds like you've cured your boredom...temporarily anyway.


----------



## Aflyer

flyernut,
My wife wants to know if they have a 10 step program for eBay addiction.
LOL
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut

Aflyer said:


> flyernut,
> My wife wants to know if they have a 10 step program for eBay addiction.
> LOL
> Aflyer


If there is one, please show me the way!!! The "boss" already spoke to me today about the paypal account,lol..


----------



## llskis

Yes; I'm in the same boat. Between car parts and flyer items;will it ever end? Larry


----------



## flyernut

llskis said:


> Yes; I'm in the same boat. Between car parts and flyer items;will it ever end? Larry


I sold one of my antique cars last fall, and I still have 2 left, but they're not going anywhere. For me, winter time is trains and summer time belongs to cars.


----------



## llskis

flyernut said:


> I sold one of my antique cars last fall, and I still have 2 left, but they're not going anywhere. For me, winter time is trains and summer time belongs to cars.


flyernut: Looks like we come from the same mold; your schedule is identical to mine. Only
exception is my garden/canning in the Summer has to be squeezed in between the car
hobby. The whole year is one project after another! Larry


----------



## flyernut

llskis said:


> flyernut: Looks like we come from the same mold; your schedule is identicle to mine. Only
> exception is my garden/canning in the Summer has to be squeezed in between the car
> hobby. The whole year is one project after another! Larry


The same mold?? You betcha.. In fact, if you change one letter of your name, it becomes a nickname of mine was I was a kid... Lorry.


----------



## flyernut

Kwikster said:


> Sounds like a really good score, flyernut. Since no one else has.....:ttiwwop:
> 
> 
> Carl


Coming!


----------



## Aflyer

Cars & trains, throw an old boat in there, and then some home remodeling and we are all kept very busy with our hobbies.
Can't wait until retirement so I have more time to do all of the above. As for the eBay addiction there is no hope, they have what you need and you can buy it from the comfort of your home.

Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

One of my New Year's resolutions was to enroll in the eBay addiction program...I'm up to Step 8 - Apologize to everyone I have wronged. Guess that's only my wife, so it won't take long to complete that step.


----------



## amer/flyer

*282 wiring*



Strummer said:


> Pictures....?
> 
> Mark in Oregon


The wires did work, engine is running, not locked up, can move the cylinder which moves the wheels. Can see sparks. any ideas? Wires between the tender and loco?


----------



## amer/flyer

*wires 282?*



amer/flyer said:


> The wires did work, engine is running but sounds like it is locked up, smokes. Any ideas?


Confused.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

amer/flyer -- did you post this in the right place? I'm kinda lost in what you're trying to do. Maybe you have another post started where this belongs? Otherwise, provide a bit more info and we'll try to help.


----------



## amer/flyer

*282*

If it is the one where I am asking for a wiring diagram, than I am in the right place, I got one from. 

thanks,
amer/flyer


----------



## flyernut

Here's some pix, finally. 3 of the cars ready to go, 2 boxcars stripped down and waiting for parts.


----------



## flyernut

boxcars


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Those cleaned up real nice. The decal on the 922 is in awesome shape....


----------



## flyernut

Here's the 2 finished boxcars. New door slides, new pins,2 new handles with pins. Also here's the entire set, minus the 336. Check out the rust inside the green boxcar,lol... Missed that!!!!!


----------



## flyernut

Don't mind that leaded glass lampshade!! I was working on that just before I got to the trains.


----------



## amer/flyer

Looks beautiful


----------

